# Catholic Theology on Justification



## Christopher88 (Dec 24, 2012)

I am doing a great amount of research on the Catholic faith. In my paper I am writing I am going through my objections in regards to the Catholic Church, my next objection is there stance on Justification.

From my understanding here is what they hold too; You are saved by the works and faith in Jesus, yet you also need works. Works with out Christ won't "save you" and Christ with out works won't, "save you". 

How should a reformed Protestant answer the objection to salvation in faith alone? 


http://www.catholiceducation.org/articles/apologetics/ap0027.html



http://www.scripturecatholic.com/justification.html
4.3 Justification by Faith and through Grace

Joint Declaration on the Doctrine of Justification



> 25.We confess together that sinners are justified by faith in the saving action of God in Christ. By the action of the Holy Spirit in baptism, they are granted the gift of salvation, which lays the basis for the whole Christian life. They place their trust in God's gracious promise by justifying faith, which includes hope in God and love for him. Such a faith is active in love and thus the Christian cannot and should not remain without works. But whatever in the justified precedes or follows the free gift of faith is neither the basis of justification nor merits it.
> 
> 26.According to Lutheran understanding, God justifies sinners in faith alone (sola fide). In faith they place their trust wholly in their Creator and Redeemer and thus live in communion with him. God himself effects faith as he brings forth such trust by his creative word. Because God's act is a new creation, it affects all dimensions of the person and leads to a life in hope and love. In the doctrine of "justification by faith alone," a distinction but not a separation is made between justification itself and the renewal of one's way of life that necessarily follows from justification and without which faith does not exist. Thereby the basis is indicated from which the renewal of life proceeds, for it comes forth from the love of God imparted to the person in justification. Justification and renewal are joined in Christ, who is present in faith.
> 
> 27.The Catholic understanding also sees faith as fundamental in justification. For without faith, no justification can take place. Persons are justified through baptism as hearers of the word and believers in it. The justification of sinners is forgiveness of sins and being made righteous by justifying grace, which makes us children of God. In justification the righteous receive from Christ faith, hope, and love and are thereby taken into communion with him.[14] This new personal relation to God is grounded totally on God's graciousness and remains constantly dependent on the salvific and creative working of this gracious God, who remains true to himself, so that one can rely upon him. Thus justifying grace never becomes a human possession to which one could appeal over against God. While Catholic teaching emphasizes the renewal of life by justifying grace, this renewal in faith, hope, and love is always dependent on God's unfathomable grace and contributes nothing to justification about which one could boast before God (Rom 3:27)


----------



## KMK (Dec 24, 2012)

Here is a great lecture on the subject by Sproul: Lecture 10, By Faith, or By Faith Alone? from Justification By Faith Alone Teaching Series by Dr. R.C. Sproul from Ligonier Ministries


----------



## CharlieJ (Dec 24, 2012)

I think this is an interesting project. What do you mean by a "great amount of research"? How did you go about collecting material?


----------



## DMcFadden (Dec 24, 2012)

I echo Ken's reference to Sproul. His writings on justification (while the academy seems ready to jump on the Tom Wright bandwagon) clearly delineate what is wrong with the Catholic teaching and what is right with Reformation teaching. His _Justified by Faith Alone_ is well worth the read.


----------



## Christopher88 (Dec 25, 2012)

CharlieJ said:


> What do you mean by a "great amount of research"? How did you go about collecting material?



I'm in the process of reading articles from members of the Catholic church and am in discussion with a local father. I was using wrong terms. My plan is to finish my blog post series and conduct time to write a book. "A Layman's perspective on staying Protestant" 

I do hope to collect material and further resources as I pursue to write a helpful critique between the Catholic Church and the Protestant Church. 



Thank for the link to Sprouls lecture.


----------



## CharlieJ (Dec 25, 2012)

Chris, that sounds like a good start. If you want to make a serious project out of this, you're going to have to distinguish (as Catholics do) between the opinions of private individuals and official Catholic teaching. I'd urge you to pick up a copy of the Catechism of the Catholic Church and do some heavy reading there. Then, it might be good to pick up a few books by highly regarded (or at least well-known) Catholic theologians - Karl Rahner, Hans Urs von Balthasar, Avery Dulles, etc. One good book might be Systematic Theology: Roman Catholic Perspectives. Hans Küng's well-known book _Justification_ tried to bridge the Catholic and Reformed (Barthian) doctrines of justification - even Catholic book reviews of that book might be very helpful. 

I wish you good luck. I work in a Catholic theology department, and it's a constant challenge to ensure clear communication; there are lots of misconceptions on both sides that cloud the air.


----------



## Somerset (Dec 25, 2012)

Chris - I don't want to appear nit picking - but might it be an idea to use the expression "Roman" catholic as we are catholic.


----------



## Edward (Dec 25, 2012)

I would suggest that you also interact with the official teaching of Rome, as set out in the Catholic Catechism. See paragraphs 1989-1995 to start. Catechism of the Catholic Church - IntraText


----------



## Christopher88 (Dec 26, 2012)

Thank you men. 
I will be using these resources.


----------

